# double loss this weekend, non-gsd



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so very sad, we lost 2 of our house cats this weekend. One was our 14 yo gray tabby, George. According to the ER vet, he had a heart attack and a large build up of fluid on his lungs. There was nothing they could do. This came as a complete shock to me. He was fine all day until I found him stretched out on the kitchen floor barely struggling to breath at 9 p.m. Sat. evening. My husband rushed him to the ER and they put him on pure oxygen for an hour and told us that he would most likely not make it through the night as that he was not responding. They took chest x-rays and found the fluid build up on his lungs. We decided that the best thing would be to let him go. I have a big hole in my heart.

My other cat was a 17 yo black/white tabby who had degenerative kidney disease and thyroid disease which we have been battling for over a year. He has been progressively getting worse and this weekend he quit eating and began the vomiting. We knew what to expect and had been preparing for this for a long time. I had him put to sleep this morning.

Letting go of both of my babies so close together has been extremely hard. It is much too quiet in my house today. I keep looking behind doors and on favorite furniture for them both and they are not there.

RIP George and Domino. We will miss you both and love you forever. We will see you and your brothers and sisters who have gone before you and be together again. And Wolf says to tell you that he will miss head butting you(and you know what he means).


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. That is really tough. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness...I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh Melinda, I hate to hear that you've lost both of your cats so close together. Big hugs to you!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hugs, love and prayer sent your way.. that's so tough to deal with I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss, :rip: Domino and George.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<<hugs>> Sorry for your loss.....I am battling kidney failure with my 19.5 Bengal and helping a friend by giving fluids 3/4 x a week to a Himmy mix that is 18.....so I understand.....

Lee


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this, twice. You have my sympathies. I recently lost my Great Dane, who was like my child. 
((((hugs)))


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Deepest sympathies to you.


----------



## Bill & Karen Berry (Mar 27, 2012)

That is very difficult to lose two so closely.So sorry for your loss. Hugs


Maggie, GS, 03/11 - looking for biological parents!
Miss Missy Belle, AKC Cocker Spaniel, 11/19/98
Master Murphy, AKC Buff Cocker, 12/25/99 - 12/20/2010, RIP


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Melinda.:hug: The house must seem so empty without them. 
Sue


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for all of your kind words. I am still walking in rooms expecting to see them curled up on some piece of furniture. I do have 2 female cats(Samantha,13, and Sassy, 12) still in my life and they are certainly getting extra attention. And of course, you guys know that I have my gsd, Wolf, and my rescue lab/rhodesian ridgeback mix to comfort me. So hard to love these animals so much and then to lose them. But as I have said before, I pity those who don't ever love or have the love of an animal. It is worth every bit of this pain to have had them in my life. My husband said that the vet told him that we are meant to out live out pets.....I guess that is so we can let another one into our hearts....or 2 or 3.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose one, but two, what a heartbreaker.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------

